
Free Computer Science and Technology Books - skillachie
https://www.bookfusion.com/books/free?category=Computers+%26+Technology
======
aristus
How do you download them? Is this another Scribd?

~~~
skillachie
You can download them directly to your desktop after you sign up. Or read them
without our app.

No we are not just another Scribd. We allow readers to upload, read, sync and
share their eBooks across all devices while also being able to purchase eBooks
from our store. Think about us as a modern calibre ebook alternative. More at
[https://www.bookfusion.com/reading/cloud-
library](https://www.bookfusion.com/reading/cloud-library)

Additional startups and other organizations can easily create their own
private digital library to distribute and share eBooks with their members
securely.
[https://www.bookfusion.com/business](https://www.bookfusion.com/business)

A few of the organizations that selected to list their libraries can be seen
here
[https://www.bookfusion.com/libraries](https://www.bookfusion.com/libraries)

~~~
aristus
> You can download them directly to your desktop after you sign up

So, just like Scribd then.

